# Re: Reputable Midwest-US based GSD breeder - family pet (not show or working)



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Reputable Midwest-US based GSD breeder - family pet (not show or working)*

Hello,

I hope to add a nice GSD puppy to our family. Our #1 concerns are overall health and temperament as (she) would be 100% family pet & companion.

We like the typical overall Black/tan or all black GSDs. showing or working the dog aren't main concerns but sound health & personality are. We like the normal length coat (not long hair GSDs). We have a 7-year old daughter and 7-year old (calm) beagle. 

We also can't afford a 2K+ puppy. But, the above concerns are important.

Any suggestions for a GSD breeder in IL./MI./WI. or IN.?

Feel free to PM me if that is better.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry, my advice would be to save your money and check out solid breeders. There are some excellent show line breeders in Wisconsin and Minnesota. I don't have direct experience with WL breeders, but there are options and I'm told there are good options.

Good breeders of any line are breeding for sound health and personality. You can't achieve as much with unhealthy, spooky dogs, relative to sound, stable ones. These breeders have goals and need healthy dogs to achieve them. They are the ones producing dogs likely to be excellent pets; not every pup in the litter is going to have the conformation or aptitude to be a show champion/performance prospect/IPO prospect. But like their star littermates, they should have the same tendencies toward solid health and temperament.

I had my nonshow dog at a show recently, and I was talking to some people who had similar priorities to yours. They wanted to know why they should be looking for high caliber breeders. They really liked my dog - joked about wanting to just take her home instead of buying a puppy - and it was nice to be able to show off a dog who was not a show dog but whose personality is every bit as nice as the dogs in the ring and who handled herself calmly and collectedly in a crowd of strangers. In other words, this dog is a pet, and part of the reason why she's such a good pet is because she shares genetics with these other high quality dogs.


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks very much for your reply Laura - sorry but I can't "reply" on the PM yet....admin rules. I will check out your suggested GSD breeder.


----------



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello,

I appreciate your reply and will check out all potential GSD breeders. But, I know we are not able to get a 2k+ puppy. If you have any suggestions for any breeders in our area, please let me know. Sound health, temperament and a good family dog are my family's concerns, not working or showing her. Thanks.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

I agree with waiting and saving up money. I got a puppy from a backyard breeder and 2 weeks later after vet visits and multiple rounds of medications for a seemingly healthy puppy, I now had a $1500 pup. The breeder never told me she was sick and at the price I paid I am sure the breeder never took the puppies to the vet. She is an amazing pup; she is smart and loving and eager to please. But after what I went through, I can't guarantee she will be healthy as she ages. 
If you don't want to spend the money, you can find a breeder that is okay. Just make sure you have a nice chunk of change laying around for any crazy vet expenses. That includes your beagle too if the puppy has anything contagious. 
From now on you can bet I will save and shell out for a reputable breeder.

Have you thought about a rescue? I know you said puppy but adopting could be a great experience as well. 

Whichever route you take, good luck!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

You can find an adult GSD with a good temperament from a reputable rescue organization at a reasonable price. If you are on a budget, this is your best bet. What you see is what you get as far as a stable dog.

You can get a cute puppy for cheap on the "outside," but you don't know what you are getting on the "inside" of the dog. 

Many people believe that it's how you raise the dog, that's what the temperament will be. That is incorrect thinking that can lead to tragedy. For example: You were so good to the puppy, you don't know why it bit the neighbor's child, You are being sued by the neighbors and have a law suit that you are going to lose against you, a child has been injured, your own family is crying their eyes out because the dog is being put down.

Stay and check out this website. The above kind of stories are on here. GSDs are defense breed dogs. They are not golden retrievers.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Scoutdog74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I appreciate your reply and will check out all potential GSD breeders. But, I know we are not able to get a 2k+ puppy. If you have any suggestions for any breeders in our area, please let me know. Sound health, temperament and a good family dog are my family's concerns, not working or showing her. Thanks.


Sorry, that really is your best bet. I cannot recommend any breeders whose dogs I don't know, and the ones I do - all fall into that range because of the care and effort they are putting into the dogs. You do not have to show or work your dog in order to benefit from a breeder who shows and/or works their dogs.

Rescue is another option, but if you are set on a pup from a breeder, you would do well to save and wait.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Moriah said:


> You can find an adult GSD with a good temperament from a reputable rescue organization at a reasonable price. If you are on a budget, this is your best bet. What you see is what you get as far as a stable dog.
> 
> You can get a cute puppy for cheap on the "outside," but you don't know what you are getting on the "inside" of the dog.
> 
> ...


While the bulk of this post is true...the red is a poor ending.....GSDs are NOT "DEFENSE BRED" dogs - they are herders, guardian and protective when bred correctly but should have the abilty to recognize and discern between a threat and a neutral situation!!!! That is if they are WELL BRED by a breeder who understands his dogs and his bloodlines.

A poorly bred dog - ie a dog bred by random convenient selection by someone who is breeding with a primary goal of making money who has little to no knowledge is really just a genetic crap shoot - like a random computer generated lottery ticket.....how often do you buy them and how often do you get the return you expect/desire???

Temperament is 99% genetics - people can screw them up for sure and people can condition like crazy and imprint better behavior - but the basic dog is there at mating.

If you can go a bit further afield, Traumwolfen in NE may be an option - she has produced good tempered dogs, with some working and titled, and many doing registered therapy work....some of her dogs come from my bloodlines and I have met quite a few so can vouch for the temperaments. 

Good puppies can often be had for less than 2000 - but not a whole lot less.


Lee


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Moriah said:


> You can find an adult GSD with a good temperament from a reputable rescue organization at a reasonable price. If you are on a budget, this is your best bet. * What you see is what you get *as far as a stable dog.


Not necessarily. It can takes 4 weeks before you see the real dog. The first few weeks a dog has to adjust and most don't show their true colors until they completely figure out where they ended up. It is best to get a rescue dog that has been fostered for a while so the foster home has a good idea what the dog is about. Personally with a young child I'd be really cautious in getting a dog without a known history as you don't know any potential triggers for problem behavior. Maybe take a GSD-savvy trainer with you when checking out a rescue dog. Consider the opposite gender to your Beagle. Most Beagles tend to be neutral in same gender combinations while a GSD might not, esp. the females.
Another option could be a retired breeder dog from a good breeder.
Good luck on your search. A good GSD is magical.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the further clarifications and education, Wolfstraum and Wolfy Dog  I was thinking "fostered" when I posted. I guess that's why I said a good rescue organization.

My dog is at a new vet today for PennHip evaluation because my regular vet doesn't do PennHip. While filling out the paperwork, the new vet stopped, looked at Simon calmly laying on the floor giving him direct eye contact, and said, "This is a really good German Shepherd. The only other shepherds we see here like this are the police dogs that come in."

OP--that is the type of GSD a good breeder gives you--one that gets lots of compliments for being stable and calm. Wolf Dog said, "A good GSD is magical." I totally agree.


----------



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello again,

I did consider a rescue GSD but I would be concerned about possible "bad habits" that she/he may have such as dominance, etc.

Our daughter is young and our beagle is small/calm. I am concerned about the healthy balance & safety of our entire family.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Scoutdog74 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I did consider a rescue GSD but I would be concerned about possible "bad habits" that she/he may have such as dominance, etc.
> 
> ...


This is the last time I'll say it because I truly don't mean to harp on you - but if you really need the dog to be a good dog, you are best off saving your money for a pup from an excellent breeder who breeds high quality animals, who cares about matching the right pup to the right home, and who will be there to help you if things are challenging.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I would also recommend just saving that little bit more to get a really great puppy from a top-notch breeder. 

Think about it this way: Let's say you're planning to spend $1800 and get a puppy Sep. 1st. After you have the puppy, let's say you'll be spending $100/month on regular care. Now, let's say you saved the $100/month starting in September (or before) and by January or March, you can get that really fantastic puppy!.

In the long run, having a puppy from a really great breeder who does all the health testing they can, breeds with purpose and consideration of both sides of the pedigree, and will be a resource for life, is really worth the relatively greater investment. (It is to me, at least.)


----------



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello again,

I really appreciate all of your replies. I understand what you are saying on "cost" of getting a good pup for our family.

If anybody has any suggestions, especially for someone in the midwest area for a little higher, maybe $1,500 or so, I would appreciate the info.

I prefer to be able to drive & visit a potential breeder (even 4-6 hours, not a big deal).

Since I can't reply to my PMs yet, please feel free to e-mail me at: [email protected]

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Scoutdog74 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I really appreciate all of your replies. I understand what you are saying on "cost" of getting a good pup for our family.
> 
> ...


When I was puppy searching during 2008-2009, and then again in 2014-2015, the legitimate breeders that I talked to in this area (Wisconsin - Iowa - Illinois) were all priced between $1,800 and $2,500. If you're willing to spend $1,500, I would recommend you take WateryTart's advice and save a bit more so you're making your decision based on quality rather than price. Like you, I have always preferred to meet someone in person before making the careful decision and commitment to put one of their dogs in my home for (hopefully) the next decade or more.


----------



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

I appreciate all of your replies & PMs. I really just started our research. No rush. Thanks1


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

Scoutdog74 said:


> I appreciate all of your replies & PMs. I really just started our research. No rush. Thanks1


I wish you the best, and hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

We adopted and the situation I think worked well in our favor. His foster had him for 8 months and so she really got to know him inside and out. I think it might be worthwhile to speak to a gs specific rescue. If nothing else you'll be networking with knowledgeable owners.


----------



## Zen327 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sounds like you're looking for a craigslist dog. Best of luck finding one, those backyard breeders are slinging who knows what for a buck. It would be within your best interest to do as much research before you end up making a decision that you will have to live with for the life of the dog.


----------



## Scoutdog74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Laura,

Can you please e-mail me directly when you have a moment? I had a few questions.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Scoutdog74 said:


> I appreciate all of your replies & PMs. I really just started our research. No rush. Thanks1


Take your time and do it right.. Lots of people here giving good advice.. As for cost.. I was in the same boat as you about 10 months ago. Couldn't wrap my head around $2400 for a puppy. What made sense for me was that these are larger dogs and feeding them alone can get expensive.. We will easily end up spending $100/month caring for them.. MUCH MUCH More if the dog has health/mental issues. By putting that $100 aside each month the extra cost issue takes care of itself AND we are more likely to get a healthy (physically/mentally) GSD.. You can have everything you want in a GSD, it just may take an extra x months to get it.. Best of luck to you..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Scoutdog74 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I did consider a rescue GSD but I would be concerned about possible "bad habits" that she/he may have such as dominance, etc.
> 
> ...


My female GSD with a foster beagle I have. 




I have 3 GSDs, all rescues of some sort. All great dogs that are heavily complimented wherever we go. I was all set to go the breeder route 2x and both times the GSDs I have now came into the picture. You can find good younger dogs in shelters and through rescues. No matter where the dog comes from there will be training needed. I think it's pretty rare to get any dog that is so messed up genetically that you can't work with them. I also think that poor training and handling contribute to a lot of what people see problems with. Any GSD will take advantage of a weak owner. They are smart dogs, opportunist and a lot of people read them wrong. Sure you might end up with a 8 month old that mouths or nips, but guess what? That dog was never taught or trained not to. You look at what is in front of you and apply training as needed for that dog. They are not the same and require different things. You can pay $2500 for a dog (nothing wrong with that)and still have a world of health issues that will cost a ton of money. No one can guarantee health, it's not possible even by the best of the best breeders out there. One of mine has hip Dysplasia and it has costed quite a bit, but she would have been taken care of no matter what. 

Make a list of pros and cons. GSD pups are biters, are you prepared for that with a child? Are you ready to train it around another dog? What if they don't get along-what's the plan? Are you ready to put in solid non stop training to get the dog you want? Are you ready to pay for any medical expenses that arise? There are lots of stuff to think about. I've had them as puppies and one as a young adult--the end result was the same-great dogs that I worked with the moment they came home.


----------

